# Win 10: Ordner Symbole - Hintergrund schwarz



## Lost-Wolf (5. März 2016)

Habe ein Problem mit dem Windows-10-Explorer
Schalte ich die Ordneransicht auf Symbolansicht (egal welche Größe) passiert es häufig, das Ordnersymbole um den eigentlichen Ordner-Symbol ein schwarzer Hintergrund (normalerweise ja weiß bzw. durchsichtig) zu sehen ist.
Das bekomme ich erst wieder weg, wenn ich unter Datenträgerbereinigung die Vorschaubilder löschen lasse. Kommt aber leider sehr schnell wieder 

Wenn es das nächste mal auftritt mache ich mal ein Screenshot von.

Jemand das gleiche Prob?


----------



## MrAppendixX (19. Juli 2016)

Hab mich mal angemeldet, um was beizutragen.

Hier ist ein Bild, um die Sache zu veranschaulichen.

Mir ist das erst heute aufgefallen, als ich in der Ansicht auf Große Symbole geklickt habe.
Hat irgendjemand ne genauere Ahnung, wie das passieren kann bzw. woran das liegt?

PS Sorry for reviving the dead


----------



## DreamvsReality (21. September 2016)

*Batch Datei als mögliche Lösung*

Heyho,
Es scheint meines Wissens nach an beschädigten Icon/Thumbcaches zu liegen. 
Diese befinden sich im Ordner _%userprofile%\Appdata\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer_. 
Ich habe mal eine Batch-Datei geschrieben, diese hat bei mir bis jetzt jedes mal das Problem behoben:
*
@echo off
CD /d %userprofile%\Appdata\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Explorer
DEL thumbcache_* /F
DEL iconcache_* /F
CD ThumbCacheToDelete
DEL *.tmp /F
*
Hoffe ich konnte helfen, LG Benny


----------



## Aryana (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Batch Datei als mögliche Lösung*

Hi, 

das Thema ist vermutlich nicht mehr ganz so aktuell, aber mein Vater hatte das Problem vorhin auch.

Danke DreamvsReality, aber ich bin zu doof für so eine Datei.^^

Eine alternative Lösung habe ich in einem Englischen Forum gefunden (bei meinem Vater hat sie jedenfalls geklappt):
im Suchfeld: Datenträgerbereinigung --> "C:" auswählen und bestätigen --> kurz warten  bis die Berechnung abgeschlossen ist --> "Miniaturansichten" Haken rein --> bestätigen
Meiner Meinung nach leicht durchzuführen, und die schwarzen Hintergründe waren weg.

Ich hoffe ich es hilft jemandem^^

MfG,
Ary


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Februar 2017)

What? 

Den Text einfach in eine TXT-Datei kopieren und die Endung von "txt" zu "bat" ändern und ausführen. Simpler und schneller gehts echt nicht


----------

